# Guitar Hero world tour, welche Gitarre?



## huntertech (29. September 2009)

Ich denke drüber nach, mir für die PS3 das Spiel GHWT anzulegen und hätte da ein paar Fragen:

1. In welche Richtung gehen so die Songs? Also mehr für den Rock-fan oder eher für den Klassik-Liebhaber? Kann mit den Songnamen alleine kein Stückchen anfangen, bin in dem Gebiet nich so weit 

2. Gibt es vllt. noch ein anderes (bzw. älteres) GH, welches Ähnlich gut ist, sich also nur von der Musikrichtung her unterscheidet?

3. Möchte mir das "Spiel-Gitarre"-Bundle holen, welche Gitarren kann man noch extra dazukaufen bzw. welche funktionieren alle bei dem Spiel?

Danke schon mal


----------



## feivel (30. September 2009)

guitar hero 3 ohne andere instrumente..aber schwerer...


----------



## huntertech (30. September 2009)

Ich vermute mal, du antwortest jetzt auf Antwort 2 mit dem Vorschlag GH3 aber die Musikrichtung und diie eigentliche Begründung warum und was du mit den Instrumenten meinst weiß ich immernoch nicht


----------



## feivel (30. September 2009)

ich hab leider die antworten nur für pc..ps3 weiss ichs nicht 
deswegen halt ich meine klappe


----------



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2009)

Richtig weitergebracht hats mich bis jetzt ja noch nicht


----------

